# UK spouse visa. Letter of employment and proof of relationship



## ryanhorne80 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm a canadian citizen in the process of applying for a UK spousal visa. My wife is a UK citizen. We've been putting together all of the documents and information we need to apply and had some questions about some different elements. 

My wife cannot find a copy of her contract with her employer, so she would have to get a new one back dated. However, she does have a letter of employment. Is the letter itself enough as it covers all aspects of her job? Or do you need to have both a letter and a contract?

Also, have people sent in call logs from Skype and whatnot in order to prove their relationship? Does anyone have any good tips to prove that my wife and I have a relationship and do communicate on a regular basis? We've thought of SMS and iMessage but it is very difficult to find back logs of these things. 

Thanks all in advance! Any and all advice is appreciated!


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

ryanhorne80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a canadian citizen in the process of applying for a UK spousal visa. My wife is a UK citizen. We've been putting together all of the documents and information we need to apply and had some questions about some different elements.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Are you gonna apply under Cat A? I think you have to provide both, the contract and a letter. If I am not wrong, the letter should not be 28 days older than the application date. Followings are from the UKVI guidance:

A)	A copy of my employment contract - some applicants got a refusal for not submitting this :noidea:
B)	A separate letter confirming; 
(i)	the person's employment and gross annual salary (the wording ‘gross’ must be mentioned)
(ii) the length of their employment
(iii) the period over which they have been paid the level of salary
(iv) the type of employment (permanent-full time, fixed-term contract or agency).

You could find the exact requirements in page 6 and 7 in the following Home Office link:
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/300962/Appendix_FM_SE.pdf

Ermm...No one exactly knows what the ECO looking for. So its better to submit above all. Better safe than sorry eh! 

Regarding the evidence of relationship, can't you get some snapshots? Every six months one? The ECO wants to see that you two are genuinely contacting and still in touch.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A letter of employment is a required document. There is no requirement for it to be less than 28 days old at the time of application but it should be as recent as possible. The contract is not a required document but should be included if you have it as it may strengthen your case. 

You need to show that you have kept in regular touch over periods where you have not been together. Include 1-2 log pages of texts, emails, Skype, phone calls for every 6 months you are separated


----------



## isla88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Regarding log pages (I'm sorry this will sound so stupid..) Specifically for Skype and for text and email - how do you access them!? I have phone bills which are easy, but I don't understand how to access simple logs for the above three platforms for contact... Not without including content. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

isla88 said:


> Regarding log pages (I'm sorry this will sound so stupid..) Specifically for Skype and for text and email - how do you access them!? I have phone bills which are easy, but I don't understand how to access simple logs for the above three platforms for contact... Not without including content. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


Hi,

You can create a log by yourself. Skype for example, copy the entire conversation from Skype window and paste to a Word page (this could be tens of pages) or take a snapshots of conversations and paste ; two to three per page. For emails, you can print it off form the page by going to File menu.


----------



## isla88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks very much!


----------



## ryanhorne80 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the help everyone! Advice was taken and we're getting the necessary things sorted!


----------



## sentiman (Oct 5, 2014)

isla88 said:


> Regarding log pages (I'm sorry this will sound so stupid..) Specifically for Skype and for text and email - how do you access them!? I have phone bills which are easy, but I don't understand how to access simple logs for the above three platforms for contact... Not without including content. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


I used a tool called skype log view which condensed all of our skype convos. It also shows the dates/timestamps, length of any video/audio calls, etc.

google skype log view and it should be the first result (nirsoft).


----------

